# How to shut her up?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Due to many things out of my control I am now hiding our doe and doeling in the back yard. The doe is nice and quiet but the doeling talks all the time.

Is there a way to train a goat to be QUIET!?!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I read on another forum of someone that used a dog anti-bark shock collar to train their goat to be quiet, but I don't think it worked long-term. And the goat ended up with some other behavior issues. I don't think you can teach them not to talk....it's what goaties do.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Ear plugs  
I feel your pain, our buck is in the chicken yard right now by himself (since the
girl's kidded)until we can find him a suitable friend for our next generation... He's
lonely, I feel bad for him but he seems to be adapting. 
Neighbor's buck keeps breaking through our gate and going up to talk 
to him, sigh.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

BarbadosSheep said:


> I read on another forum of someone that used a dog anti-bark shock collar to train their goat to be quiet, but I don't think it worked long-term. And the goat ended up with some other behavior issues. I don't think you can teach them not to talk....it's what goaties do.


I was afraid of that. Its proving stupidly hard to find a place to rent close enough to us to keep them. LOTS of people renting space to horses but to other animals? Not a chance! Just mention the word goat to a person renting pasture space adn they run a mile, never mind the word pig lol.

If we get caught by the code bullies I will be right up a creek :whistlin:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nubian?


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Nubian?


Nigerian Dwarf Dairy. We have a 6 year old doe in milk, a doeling and a year old buck. He lives at 4H because he NEVER stops talking and he loves Loves LOVES all the people but we brought the girls home to our back yard because all the kids kept going in to them and the girls hated it. The doeling was overwhelmed with all the lovin' and the doe was use to her very old owner and hasnt transitioned very well to a new home. She is MUCH better now she is in the back yard and away from all but our own kids.

I went ahead and got them a week before we were supposed to close on a for sale by owner farm. Well, it fell through at the very last moment when we discovered it was a scam. Its MUCH BETTER that we got out before getting stung but it leaves me hiding the goats - and chickens and rabbits and quail - in our VERY against anything other than cats and dogs (and not many of those either :nono: ) inside the city limits back yard.

So far so good but all it takes is one baaaaaa a a aaaa at the wrong moment and OMG if my hubby says "YOUR goats are making too much NOISE!" one more time I might just do him an injury lol.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ger her things to keep her busy, I normally do not use mineral blocks but in this case the licking might be a good thing to keep her mouth occupied. 

Do they have hay? If not get a bale asap. 

Make her a small cinder block mountain. Change things around, goats are so nosy and they alway investigate change and it keeps them busy. 

If you "do him an injury" I will be your alibi  lol


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Get LaMancha goats LOL


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

I would talk to Stables in the area. Goats keep high energy horses calm. I know that during a move one of my friends rented a stall and the owner loved having them around so much she cut the board price in half and then bought a few goats when it was time for everyone to move into new digs.

Horse pasture normally is not fenced for goats, so maybe that is the hangup, they have done it, been there. Too much trouble.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I was at a friend's house a few blocks away this summer when I heard a bottle baby screaming early in the morning. I laughed to myself - asked my friend if she knew that one of her neighbors had a baby goat. She said she'd never heard it. So either they hid it in the house during the day (unlikely!), or people in the city just don't think you'd actually have some kind of barnyard critter in the backyard, so they assume the noise is something else, or they simply just don't know what goats sound like! *lol* Hopefully your neighbors just think you're making weird noises, or got a new parrot!


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

:grumble: I went to make a cuppa tea and one of the kittens sat on the computer and lost my post!

But my hope is that the egg song and goat bababbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-ing just blends in to the Sand Hill cranes and Woodpeckers and dogs barking adn kids playing and cars revving and roosters crowing from a quarter mile away where the city ordinances end.

At least until we find some land to lease.

With gas going up and up we have to find somewhere to keep all of our animals instead of just the goats so perhaps its the pigs putting the horsey folks off rather than teh goats


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Most city folks think that goats bleating are actually small children crying. Tell your hubby that no one that hasn't heard a goat would know what one sounds like...it's not like "goat" was on our See-n-Says as kids. ~grinz~


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

celery with trader joes valencia roasted peanut butter with flax seeds. if that dont glue her mouth shut for a minute nothing will. ( wife bought a jar last week, closest to an instant addiction I've ever come. One tablespoon will stick your mouth shut for a while..lol )


----------

